# Stupid Things Parents Say



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm ashamed to say I heard this in Oregon, but...

Today in town as I was walking on the sidewalk, there was a woman with two little kids in front of me, a boy about 5 and a girl about 3. I hear the woman say to the little boy "Boys don't wear skirts, so you need to get over your frustration of not being equal".

It really hacked me offgre:. WHO tells that to a child??? I wanted to punch her and when she cried say "My fist is faster than yours, so you need to get over your frustration of not being equal" or maybe, "girls don't punch, but I dont' freakin care, so get over it"

I felt so sorry for that little boy, that is serious messed up thinking that kid is getting. All I can hope is that he has a rebel grandma that lets him play with her heels and lipstick. GAH!!!!!

I have a wonderful new friend M, he makes his own skirts for contra dancing, the wildest fabrics, short little ruffled things. The latest one was zebra with eyelash fur. Freakin awesome. He is a kind soul that is full of fire.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

btw she was not "*******", but what I'd describe as a skinny B* suburban mom--the ones who have a psychotic breakdown when their kids look longingly at dirt. (oops, was I generalizing? labeling a people group? oops)


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you realize what website you are on? Have you read your User Title lately?


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I have told my sons they can be anything they want to be......except a girl. God didn't make them that way.

WHO tells that to a child? Well, I guess a parent who is trying to be a parent. It's no one's place to interfere with that.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I have told my sons they can be anything they want to be......except a girl. God didn't make them that way.


Perhaps not; but a surgeon can! ound:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I didn't interfere 

This is what the five year old is hearing:
1. clothes make the "man" 
2. your mama tells you what clothes make the man
2a. your mama tells you what a man is
3. your sister is more special ("equal") than you

I've met plenty of men who wear pants who aren't men at all. they aren't even women.

It struck me the same as hearing someone say "Blacks don't use the bus, so get over your frustration of not being equal."


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> Perhaps not; but a surgeon can! ound:


True enough. A surgeon can replace outward parts, but not the genetic part.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I gorgot, "You were born a boy, sucks to be you"


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I like men in kilts. I interfere in bad parenting episodes in public.

A mom once told her little boy in the grocery store he was bad, she didn't want him anymore, he had to find a new mom. I walked up to him wearing my Mary Poppins dress, little girls in tow and told him he could be MY little boy. I didn't have one and I would LOVE him, treat him with dignity and respect, and I had Tonkas and real ponies at my house. My girls needed a big brother like him.

That mom glared at me, changed her attitude REAL FAST!

On the 4th, a mom was whining at her little girl to stop whining, the kid got louder. I leaned over and whispered, "SHHH, stop whining." The kid got quiet. The mom thanked me and started whining again. I told the mom, "Stop whining." She shut up and glared at me.

I can't tell you the number of times I've put nylon pancake turners in the carts with screaming brats.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I hope that boy goes to the Oregon Country Fair and sees lots of men wearing kilts, saris, and other un-bifurcated garments.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

foaly said:


> I have told my sons they can be anything they want to be......except a girl. God didn't make them that way.


What if your son grows up and wants a sex change?


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> What if your son grows up and wants a sex change?


He'd still be a male even if he potties in a different way after surgery.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

foaly said:


> He'd still be a male even if he potties in a different way after surgery.


Genetically, yes, but what if he has a female gender identity? ie, he dresses in women's clothing, takes female hormones, wears makeup, lives as a woman, gets surgery, etc? 

If he wants to be female, and be referred to as a female, what would you do?


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> Genetically, yes, but what if he has a female gender identity? ie, he dresses in women's clothing, takes female hormones, wears makeup, lives as a woman, gets surgery, etc?
> 
> If he wants to be female, and be referred to as a female, what would you do?


I'd still love my son but he would be the one to live with his choice.

I believe you're looking for a politically correct answer. I am not politically correct.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

foaly said:


> I'd still love my son but he would be the one to live with his choice.
> 
> I believe you're looking for a politically correct answer. I am not politically correct.


I'm not looking for a "politically correct" answer, I'm looking for YOUR answer, because I'm curious! 

What do you mean by "he would be the one to live with his choice"? Of course he would be the one to live with his choice, if he wanted to make that choice, he would WANT to live with it. I'm asking, what would YOU do if he made that choice? What would your relationship be like?


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> I'm not looking for a "politically correct" answer, I'm looking for YOUR answer, because I'm curious!
> 
> What do you mean by "he would be the one to live with his choice"? Of course he would be the one to live with his choice, if he wanted to make that choice, he would WANT to live with it. I'm asking, what would YOU do if he made that choice? What would your relationship be like?


I am actually already living with this type of situation. My daughter chooses to be a lesbian now. I explained to her that while I still love her, I will never condone her lifestyle. I have no issue with her S.O. because she treats me with respect. However, my relationship with my daughter is extremely poor because of how she acts as a person, not because of her sexual preference.

Just because someone chooses to alter their bodies or live an "alternate" lifestyle does not mean I have to accept it, whether it is my child or not. It is an extremely difficult situation whenever opinions/beliefs come crashing together. Trust me.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I think I look dang good in a Kilt! (Mah hair is a bit longer now! lol)

And I challenge ANY man to say I ain't a manly man! ARRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

If my guy had a kilt we'd be kicked out of public places for sure.

My son has been in dresses and make up, part of what happens when you have three sisters that are bigger than you and dad wasn't paying attention and he currently has part of his hair dyed blond. No biggie life goes on. My daughter is openly bisexual, she didn't chose that, it's what she is, again no biggie, life goes on.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm with foaly on this one. N 99 % of time I won't interfere with someone else's parenting. Subjecting your personal views on someone else an there child is not right. It is your right but doesn't make it okay. U raise your own children how ever u want. But leave others alone. If someone was to chanallange me like any of above mention they would certainly cross street next time they saw me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I think its mighty strange how some people think they got a right to an opinion and other people don't have a right to their opinion. I mean, isn't that the very basis of liberalism? that everybody got equal rights to an opinion? If I was walking along and saw people minding their own business, I wouldn't make it mine.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you Zong, you said it better'n me. I tried to express that twice, but couldn't do it in a good way . . .


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the only stupid thing is is that others should believe an think like u. That's not open minded mess at all but exact opposite. I see where u going with gay thing an all. But even truly open minded gay people will tell u that therre is nothing wrong with ones personal view liking gays that's there belief. They don't like protesting an demonization etc.. Open mind is believing everyone has right to believe what they want weather u personally believe it or not.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah man Zong your chasing me around in threads posting what I was going to ssay


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a sex change myself. From "not enough" to "too much"


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


> I think I look dang good in a Kilt! (Mah hair is a bit longer now! lol)
> 
> And I challenge ANY man to say I ain't a manly man! ARRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!



Dang JL--If I was just a few years younger........................


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Different areas, weather, and work demands developed different dress codes. People can explore what they wish too.

Thankfully I was never posed with a boy wanting to wear a dress. If I was, I mighta let him, but I woulda sent him on a tough mission riding through brush and amongst biting flies. And I would have sent his brothers along with him for fun.

Lots of mixed up parents and with kids these days.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

foaly said:


> My daughter chooses to be a lesbian now.


She didn't "choose" her sexual orientation. She does choose what kind of lifestyle she lives. Many homosexual people go through phases where their choice of lifestyle is dangerous and destructive, usually as a by-product of low self-esteem and feelings of rejection. This usually resolves itself as the person learns to love and accept themselves for the way God made them, and learns that they don't need to act out in ways that are self-destructive.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It sounds a lot like a mother who has been "Why'ed" to the end of her exasperation. All mothers resort to "Because I said so" every now and again.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> She didn't "choose" her sexual orientation. She does choose what kind of lifestyle she lives. Many homosexual people go through phases where their choice of lifestyle is dangerous and destructive, usually as a by-product of low self-esteem and feelings of rejection. This usually resolves itself as the person learns to love and accept themselves for the way God made them, and learns that they don't need to act out in ways that are self-destructive.


Actually, she did "choose" which is exactly what she told me. She was tired of all the men in her life and decided to start being with women. It's more of a "whatever feels best at the moment" type of lifestyle. It has nothing to do with an "orientation." Sexual orientation is a politically correct term drumed up by those who want to gain acceptance for a lifestyle that many know is wrong.

According to the Bible, God detests the sin of homosexuality. So, why would He "make" someone homosexual?

I would be interested to know where you came up with the above statement. Unless you are walking the same path that I am in this situation, you really are in no position to even discuss this with me much less tell me I am wrong.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Foaly open minded people get to tell your wrong cause u don't belive what they belive so your not open minded. I know it's contradiction.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

foaly said:


> According to the Bible, God detests the sin of homosexuality. So, why would He "make" someone homosexual?


That's a really good question!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

My two cents....tolerance is a two way street. If you want someone to be tolerant of your views on race, religion, sexual preference, child rearing, etc, you need to be tolerant of theirs.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

foaly said:


> Actually, she did "choose" which is exactly what she told me. She was tired of all the men in her life and decided to start being with women. It's more of a "whatever feels best at the moment" type of lifestyle.


Well, like I said, people choose their lifestyle. If she says she's not homosexual, she just wants to try out women for a change, that's for her to figure out.



> Unless you are walking the same path that I am in this situation, you really are in no position to even discuss this with me much less tell me I am wrong.


Where did I say you were "wrong"?


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Clearly, Wolf Flower, you are an authority on the subject of homosexual lifestyles. I must defer to your expertise and will step aside and allow you to carry on this conversation with others.

:bdh:


WT - I apologize for the thread hijack.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

So calling my children window lickers, was a bad thing?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Actually, she did "choose" which is exactly what she told me. She was tired of all the men in her life and decided to start being with women. It's more of a "whatever feels best at the moment" type of lifestyle. It has nothing to do with an "orientation." Sexual orientation is a politically correct term drumed up by those who want to gain acceptance for a lifestyle that many know is wrong.
> 
> According to the Bible, God detests the sin of homosexuality. So, why would He "make" someone homosexual?


I don't know, but I can tell you for sure that if there's a god, he/she/it made me bi! 

Sounds like your daughter probably is bi, too. Be happy for her -- it's the best of both worlds, AFAIC.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

So my daughter can choose to wear diapers for rest ofher life cause she wants to n have binky n bottle an sleep in my bed?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Guess I'll toss food out an get just candy


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Not that I agree or disagree with being gay. An don't think being born or god did it. Bit I'll answer all them to get her. If choosing born or god made them that way still falls in same defense serial killers an child molesters use. In action of free will. The previous doesn't make it okay. One chooses what they do. But to original post I can raise my daughter as I choose right or wrong I live with concicences an it ain't nobody's biz to intervene cause its not what they belive


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

maverickxxx said:


> Not that I agree or disagree with being gay. An don't think being born or god did it. Bit I'll answer all them to get her. If choosing born or god made them that way still falls in same defense serial killers an child molesters use. In action of free will.


Are you really comparing homosexuality with child molesting and serial killing?

Sexual orientation is about who you find yourself attracted to, or who you fall in love with. That is not something you choose out of free will, any more than you can choose your skin color out of free will. 

Where "choice" comes in, is about how you choose to act on it. For those who believe it's a sin, you'll be happy to learn that there are many gay people who do not act on their desires. They marry the opposite sex, have a family, lead a "normal" life, and keep their actual orientation a secret all their lives. Some are celibate. But it doesn't change how they feel, deep down in their heart.

By the same token, a straight person can choose to participate in homosexual behavior, for whatever reason, but it doesn't make them a homosexual, if they are still attracted to the opposite sex and fall in love with the opposite sex.

So yes, in a sense you can choose your sexual *behavior*. But it doesn't change your sexual *orientation*.

If you believe homosexual *behavior* is wrong, that's a different issue. 

I once spoke with a man who strongly believes that homosexuality is a choice. When I asked him "Do you think you could have 'chosen' to be attracted to men?" He answered "Absolutely!"

After further discussion, it was made clear that he is, in fact, attracted to men, but simply chose not to act upon that. So essentially, in spite of his sexual orientation, he chose a heterosexual lifestyle. Quite a feat of self-control, and I thought him quite courageous to admit it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

When I read what mav said, he didn't compare anything. He said that is the same defense serial killers and child molesters use. "I was born that way and didn't consciously choose to kill" or "God created me as a serial killer" Accusing him of comparing homosexuality to child molesters and murderers is just another really "not open-minded" tactic to try incurring outrage.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Not having free will Is a cop out. An falls in aall other catogories n yes serial killers n pedafiles fall into that. U ate correct u can't choose skin color. Bit u do choose who u lie in bed with. As with most choices in life. An u are very much incorrect on a straight person hooking up with gay person does make them gay by my standards. So there in lies the problem u assume your view is the correct one which is wrong according to mine. But being closed minded individual u are u assume your way is right. Open mind is completely different than the philosophy u are describing. Choosing to go against societal norms is going to cause an indavidual grief but not respecting others views is not having open mind. But fact of matter is if a mother wants to discourage her son not to wear a skirt that's her bizness not a battle to champion gay rights the kid was what like five. But u run around n tell people they are wrong cause they don't belive what u do


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

zong said:


> When I read what mav said, he didn't compare anything. He said that is the same defense serial killers and child molesters use. "I was born that way and didn't consciously choose to kill" or "God created me as a serial killer" Accusing him of comparing homosexuality to child molesters and murderers is just another really "not open-minded" tactic to try incurring outrage.


I didn't "accuse" him, I asked him. I don't know why homosexuals would need a "defense", let alone the same "defense" as a molester or killer. I don't understand why they were in the same sentence.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

maverickxxx said:


> Bit u do choose who u lie in bed with. As with most choices in life.


That's exactly what I just said.



> An u are very much incorrect on a straight person hooking up with gay person does make them gay by my standards. So there in lies the problem u assume your view is the correct one which is wrong according to mine.


Well then, you and I have different views or "standards" on what makes a person homosexual. I see it as an orientation, you see it as defined by behavior. So in your view, a person can change from homosexual to heterosexual and back again, depending on their behavior. 



> But being closed minded individual u are u assume your way is right. Open mind is completely different than the philosophy u are describing.


And you have an open mind because you you assume your way is right?



> Choosing to go against societal norms is going to cause an indavidual grief but not respecting others views is not having open mind. But fact of matter is if a mother wants to discourage her son not to wear a skirt that's her bizness not a battle to champion gay rights the kid was what like five. But u run around n tell people they are wrong cause they don't belive what u do


Show me where I told anyone they were "wrong". 

You, however, are telling me I am "wrong" because you disagree with me. Does that make me closed-minded and you open-minded?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Might wanna reread that whole thing u missed allot of obvious points. Or someone might come along an explain it to u


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

maverickxxx said:


> Might wanna reread that whole thing u missed allot of obvious points. Or someone might come along an explain it to u


I have read it, and all points are taken. Go ahead and explain to me what you think I'm missing.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wanna get chocolate wasted, but someone ate all the snickers, ice cream bars, cocoa puffs.....where's the chocolate syrup when you need it.....LOL!!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I would let my son wear a skirt but then say, _"They're all going to laugh at you!" _when he walks out the door.

(Where is NW Rancher when I need him....he seems to know all the best lines from my favorite movies!!!)


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

And as far as my own child being gay, I am in no position to comment because I have never been in that situation....I would merely be speculating how I would feel and react.

Honestly, I don't think anyone can really comment unless they have walked in those shoes themselves. I certainly wouldn't want my child to go down a path that would make his/her life difficult...what parent wants that for their child? 

But what I can say is I would still love my child unconditionally. Life for them would be hard enough without their own mother beating them down.....


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> But what I can say is I would still love my child unconditionally. Life for them would be hard enough without their own mother beating them down.....


Amen!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Read it agin wolf not what u edited out. Does change context the way u edited bits an pieces. It's very self explantory aside from spelling but everyone else seems to figure it out.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I certainly won't apologize for teaching my boys to be men. One of the first lessons they learn is that men don't hit women. I'm sorry if some people are offended by that, but I get to raise my kids and you get to raise yours.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

deaconjim said:


> I certainly won't apologize for teaching my boys to be men. One of the first lessons they learn is that men don't hit women. I'm sorry if some people are offended by that, but I get to raise my kids and you get to raise yours.


I would "like" it twice if I could! *I* think more parents need to raise their boys to be MEN and their girls to be LADIES. That is my opinion and I don't apologize for it. I would never let one of my boys put a skirt on even for play.

I agree with Mav too... you don't have to agree with me but when you start telling me I am wrong then you just did the exact same thing that you are critizing me for!

ETA: I don't really get what/why the mom in OP was saying about the little guy being frustrated but I sure am glad I live in a country where she has the right to parent her child as she sees fit whether I agree or not.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Would Jesus beat up a mother for telling her son not to wear a skirt?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm referring to the subtitle under Wyld's name lol. A 5 year old is a baby who needs their parent to protect them and decide what's best for them. It is sick to discuss sexual orientation of young children. I would never let my sons wear skirts even for play.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

maverickxxx said:


> Read it agin wolf not what u edited out. Does change context the way u edited bits an pieces. It's very self explantory aside from spelling but everyone else seems to figure it out.


What are you talking about?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd have to disagree with your post WF. We're all born with our orientation or plumbing. Who we find ourselves attracted to and pursue, is also decided by free will.
I don't understand gays, nor do I have a need to understand them. 


Wolf Flower said:


> Are you really comparing homosexuality with child molesting and serial killing?
> 
> Sexual orientation is about who you find yourself attracted to, or who you fall in love with. That is not something you choose out of free will, any more than you can choose your skin color out of free will.
> 
> ...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

deaconjim said:


> I certainly won't apologize for teaching my boys to be men.


And you shouldn't apologize...I do the same, but the older my kids get the more I realize they are their own personal beings...and I have to accept them for who they are.

That being said, my son has never worn a skirt and him being gay is not an issue. If it was, I wouldn't love him any less.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

The title of this thread is:

*STUPID THINGS PARENTS SAY TO THEIR KIDS:*

1. You are stupid.
2. You are worthless.
3. No one likes you
4. Why can't you be like your brother / sister
5. You were a mistake
6. You are bad
7. I wish you were dead
8. I hate you. 
9. It's all your fault
10. You ruin everything.
11. You are a brat
12. I wish I would have had an abortion.
13. I wish I would have never had you
14. The devil is gonna get you
15. No one loves you
16 You are unloveable
17 You are a nightmare
18 I am leaving and never coming back
19. I wish I could get away from you
20. I wish you would just disappear.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

littlejoe said:


> I'd have to disagree with your post WF. We're all born with our orientation or plumbing. Who we find ourselves attracted to and pursue, is also decided by free will.
> I don't understand gays, nor do I have a need to understand them.


I think what I got out of the conversation was; You're only gay if you like it.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

littlejoe said:


> I'd have to disagree with your post WF. We're all born with our orientation or plumbing. Who we find ourselves attracted to and pursue, is also decided by free will.


You're right, who we *pursue* is all about free will.

I agree that we are all born with our orientation and plumbing.

I don't know about you, but I've never really been able to "choose" who I'm attracted to. It always just hits me--BAM--when I see someone, whether I like it or not. I never sat down to think, "Hmm, who should I be attracted to? I need to choose." It just smacks me in the face when I see a certain type of person, a certain look, or style, or whatever. Maybe you are different, but just about everybody I've talked to experiences attraction in this way.

I WISH we could choose who we are attracted to! Believe me, if I could have done that, I could have avoided some really huge mistakes in my life!



> I don't understand gays, nor do I have a need to understand them.


That's okay, there's a lot of things I don't understand either.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

foxfiredidit said:


> I think what I got out of the conversation was; You're only gay if you like it.


Haha! So "prison gay" doesn't count, I guess?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmmm... I'm very, very big on minding my own business and requiring those whom I am in contact with to do the same. Short of actual physical abuse (not talking about a slap or spanking) I wouldn't have given it much thought either way.

As far as the gay "issue" goes... the same applies. I feel no need to discuss my sex life with anyone... it's not their business in any way, shape or form. Of course that goes the other way too... I don't care nor want to hear about theirs. The same applies to my daughters. Somehow I can't imagine them coming to me and asking me who I slept wth last night and what did I do... and vice versa.

The bible can be interpreted to judge homosexuality but it also says lots of stuff like judge not lest ye be judged and render unto Ceasar. As someone elses sexual orientation/lfestyle has absolutely no effect on me... I figure it's between them and their God.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> The title of this thread is:
> 
> *STUPID THINGS PARENTS SAY TO THEIR KIDS:*
> 
> ...



21. Lazy good for nothing
22. A faker
23. A blut (only with an s)
24. You are so much better than _____ come closer to me (and puts distance between the child she is berating and the child she is favoring by drawing the favored child to her side)


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

This whole thread seems so familiar somehow... Like I've heard this story before...

Let's see first some of the people start living away from the land where they must learn to rely on divine providence... So some move to a city life where the community of man starts to shade out His quiet voice...

All sorts of vices and perversions begin to abound and over a very long time the place, by the actions of the dwellers, becomes so offensive to Him that He decides to wipe the slate clean of this wickedness... Because they had lost any obedience to Him and they flaunted their wickedness, assuring themselves that doing what felt good made it right... But they did have their free will and chose how to exercise it...

Nah, must be some other story I read in a very Good Book... But if anyone smells brimstone, please let me know... 

Free will is just that... Being of a Libertarian mindset I am for everyone making their individual choice... I am against the indoctrination mindset that this is okay for other groups, public and private to be involved in the promotion of "alternate" lifestyles... Each child, upon becoming responsible for their actions makes their own decisions... If it were to happen in my family I would still love the person but could not approve of it... But for each family it is their own business...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Considering this thread started and the talk was about kilts I thought I would throw this in here for ya'll. It is a picture taken yesterday just for this thread. It is Wyld Thang and I at the Country Fair.







[/IMG]


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

To the topic of gender being all about genetics, gender is not a binary, either or thing. There are XXY males. There are babies who are born where the doctors more or less tell the parents to choose a gender and go with that. Sometimes the doctor chooses the gender and cuts off any conflicting body parts. There are also babies born genetically male who have androgen insensitivity and are born looking exactly like a female.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

chamoisee said:


> There are also babies born genetically male who have androgen insensitivity and are born looking exactly like a female.


Yep and I believe there was a woman who was an Olympic athlete, who was nearly stripped of her medals because she was discovered through testing to have XY chromosomes. She was genetically male, but because of androgen insensitivity (body unable to respond to male hormones), she developed as a female, had all female plumbing, female brain, etc. and there was no way anyone could have known she was genetically male. She didn't even know, and neither did her family, until the test was done.

The Olympic committee decided in her favor; being insensitive to male hormones, the XY chromosomes gave her no athletic advantage. She got to keep her medals.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

cindilu said:


> Considering this thread started and the talk was about kilts I thought I would throw this in here for ya'll. It is a picture taken yesterday just for this thread. It is Wyld Thang and I at the Country Fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

when I hear the word kilt,I think of Mel Gibson in "Braveheart". Now he had a nice kilt too! :teehee:


----------

